# IWB for the USP 45



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you ever worn your USP in an IWB? I would have thought it a chore but was pleasently surprised when I did it. I was able to conceal it ok (big grip) with an untucked shirt too size too big. 

I was impressed with how well it concealed for such a big gun. Of course it was a Galco holster doing the concealing...:mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> Have you ever worn your USP in an IWB? I would have thought it a chore but was pleasently surprised when I did it.


Yeah, I've done that, but I usually have to carry my cell phone in the other pocket on vibrate and call myself all day to get thru the pain of that big son of a gun.

Zhur


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

I think is a bit too big for iwb.


----------

